# Is my dog a Havanese



## kimberley18 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I hope someone can help me with my question. I adopted a dog from the pound about a year ago. I thought he might be a "yorkie poo" because his coloring seems similar to a yorkie. However, recently at a swap meet, a stall owner suggested he might be a Havanese. She also owns one and thought he looked very similar. Reading the physical and behavioral description made me wonder too. Spence is a lively, friendly and loving dog with a sweet disposition. Hopefully, other Havenese owners can take a look at him and give me an opinion. Thanks! Kim


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

The long curled tail makes me think Havanese! does it curl uo towards his back?


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I forgot to say that she looks part Yorkie too. I have a neezer and my daughter has a Yorkie and I think I can see both breeds there. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kimberley18 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, his tail curls toward his back. I keep him cut short.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Havanese Quiz...*

Does your dog tear up toilet paper?
Does your dog hate to be alone but loves people like crazy.
Does your dog spread out the hips when lying on the belly, sort of like a frog splayed out?
Does your dog sometimes take one piece of food out of the plate and eat it one piece at a time in different spots?

These are just some silly characteristics some havanese do...


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

We had a yorkie for many years and the coloring does look like a yorkie or a silky. The tail looks like a neezer, though.  How big is he? Does he like to sleep on his back? Independent or more of a wanna be with his people type of fella? My yorkie never slept on her back with her legs in the air the way Murray does. She was also more independent natured than Murray is. He wants to be right with us pretty much 24/7.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Something about the mouth looks different from a Hav mouth. Do you have more pictures we can look at?


----------



## kimberley18 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm not sure I'm replying correctly, but I'll try to answer some questions you all asked. Yes, he is definitely a "velcro" dog. He loves being with me or any of his family 24/7. He weighs 12 pounds and is a solid little guy. He can sleep on his back and he doesn't rip up paper as far as I know. However, he does steal items from us, such as house shoes or my daughter's panties! He loves to lick "kiss" and I have to limit him on this or he'd go on forever. He'll run around the back yard like a nut too. I call it "dervishing." I'll post a few more pictures if I can figure out how to do it! Thanks!!


----------



## kimberley18 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, here is another other photo of Spence. His ears go out when he's "asking a question."


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, whatever he is, he's cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's a cute as a button. He looks as if he has some hav in him, in the second photo even more so. I've never personally seen a hav's ears go quite that way, but then again, I only have two. He's showing characteristics of some other breed around the mouth (especially in the first photo), perhaps a yorkie. When my Milo was picked up by the vet tech on Sunday, she reported him to the shelter as a yorkie mix. Your baby's coloring is much like Milo's.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

He looks and sounds like he may have some havanese in him. I have to say he is absolutely adorable, what beautiful eyes and coloring. He is so cute!!!!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sounds like he knows RLH! He's a cutie!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a cute face. He looks like he has some havanvese in him, especially with his tail.
Gina


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

His eyes remind me of Kipling's eyes...they look Hav to me.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

He is darling. My guess (and that is all we can do since putting many breeds together can create the "look" of a Havanese) is that he is a mix not a purebred Havanese.


----------



## jimandjudy4321 (Aug 13, 2007)

We too got a dog that we were not sure what "Annie" was. We were told she was part dauschund and part shizchoo, but found out later, she was neither. My vet confirmed she was a Havanese and we now believe she was a stolen puppy. Does your dog have a pink, freckeled tummy? Does she like "tummy rubs"? She she like to run in the wind and play ball? Is she rather a picky eater? Is her fur silky and non-shedding.? Does she have a "bouncy trot? Very intelligent, loves people and is friendly with everyone. She sure looks like a Havanese to me! You will love her forever!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute and welcome to the forum. There is a yorkiepoo in one of the puppy classes and it kind of reminds me of her. Either way- glad you rescued her.

I think yorkies when not having a cropped tail, have a tail similar to havs btw.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I think yorkies when not having a cropped tail, have a tail similar to havs btw.


Actually, a Yorkie tail that is not cropped is more straight up with a little bit of a drop but not over the back like a Havanese tail.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

When you're talking to him, does he continually tilt his head as if he's trying to understand what you're saying? That has to be one of the most endearing Hav traits to me.

He is definitely a cutie, no matter what breed he is


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's adorable. He looks just like our previous dog, Maggie. We have no idea what breed(s) she was but she was our little love.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He is a cutie, whatever his mix is. Gryff does the head tilt all the time. I can ask him questions all day long and he will tilt his head all day long and I will giggle all day long. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, Murray does the head tilt thing too. So dang funny.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Your little boy is darling and to me he does look like a yorkie poo, or could be hava-yorkie or bichon-yorkie. 

I've owned shepherds, setters, poodles and havanese and all of them do the adorable head tilt. I don't think it's a breed specific tilt.


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep, looks like you've got a Havayorkie or a Yorkinese... or something lol. He's adorable either way! Welcome to the forum


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

juliav said:


> Your little boy is darling and to me he does look like a yorkie poo, or could be hava-yorkie or bichon-yorkie.
> 
> *I've owned shepherds, setters, poodles and havanese and all of them do the adorable head tilt. I don't think it's a breed specific tilt.*


I know some people who do it too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Spence is a cutie. I would guess some Hav in him. But lucky you found each other!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

He is really cute and sweet so does it matter what he is? 
Is he higher in the rear than the shoulders? Topeline slope to the front?
Does the tail lay on the back like the photos?


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Just have to add to the others in saying how adorable he is!


----------



## kimberley18 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments and thoughts! Whether he's a Havanese, or not, he's a really sweet dog. I think I need to meet some Havs in person to compare. If I ever get another dog, I'm going to look into the Havanese breed. No one has any complaints overall (except maybe the ripped paper!). Kim


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

He's adorable Kimberly!

I hope you'll stay on the Forum, no matter what his background is!

Another Havanese behavior around my house is sitting as high as possible, like the top of the back of the couch or my shoulders.

He has very kind eyes, they don't seem terrier like to me. (oh I'm going to get a fish smack from someone over that one!)

Beverly


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

well, Spence is just the cutest. . . .how lucky you found each other!! and welcome to the Forum!!!
I'd say his coat is def. Yorkie, and he could have some Hav or poodle. . . .whatever, he's a keeper. I know I would fall hard for him, he's a heartbreaker. Precious!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

He sure is a cute little guy. Because of his tail, I don't think he is a Yorkie Poo. I think he is a Bichon Yorkie mix, but who knows, he could have some Hav in him. Enjoy him. He looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Probably a yorkie mix, maybe with poodle or Bichon, have him DNA tested and you'll know for sure.


----------

